# UKC Conf/WP/CGC Testing - May 21-22 (Ravenna, OH)



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

OHIO
CARNATION CITY KENNEL CLUB
RAVENNA (O) CONF WPULL GRCH-WP
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE

May 21; S1 Deb Beean JS GUARD SIGHT; J Ray Johnson SCENT COMP; Diane Raymond (replacing Pamela Simmons) GUN NORTH; Jill Sobel-Smith HERD (except BSD) TERR; Joseph Lambert (Dina Davis backup) WPULL Wheels-A Show Entries 7-8:30 am Show 9 am Pull Entries & Weigh in 8-9 am Pull 10 am NLC: Total Dog

May 21; S2 Jill Sobel-Smith JS GUARD SIGHT; Deb Beean SCENT COMP; J Ray Johnson GUN NORTH; Diane Raymond (replacing Pamela Simmons) HERD (except BSD) TERR Entries 10-11:30 am Show 12 noon NLC: Total Dog

May 22; S1 Diane Raymond (replacing Pamela Simmons) JS GUARD SIGHT; Jill Sobel-Smith SCENT COMP Deb Beean GUN NORTH; J Ray Johnson HERD (except BSD) TERR; Joseph Lambert (Dina Davis backup) WPULL Wheels-B Show Entries 7-8:30 am Show 9 am Pull Entries & Weigh in 8-9 am Pull 10 am NLC: Total Dog

May 22; S2 J Ray Johnson JS GUARD SIGHT; Diane Raymond (replacing Pamela Simmons) SCENT COMP Jill Sobel-Smith GUN NORTH Deb Beean HERD (except BSD) TERR Entries 10-11:30 pm Show 12 noon NLC: Total Dog

DOS $25; JS $5 (Peewee/Sub Jr. no charge); PE $20 received by May 14, 2011

Sun-Beau Valley Farm, 3229 State Rt. 59, 44266; From I-76 take OH 44 north towards Ravenna, stay straight Prospect St, turn left onto Oh-59.

Chairperson: Jennifer Rice (330) 935-2187 [email protected]

Event Secretary: Becky Crowe, 14066 Burden Rd, Alliance OH 44601 (330) 823-3873 [email protected]

CGC Testing Available - $20
judge change posted 4/22/11


----------

